# das Mädchen - Pronomen (sie vs. es)



## ABBA Stanza

Hallo Ihr alle!

Brian hat mich über PM darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass mein unten zitierter Beitrag den systematischen Fehler enthalten hat, weibliche Pronomen für _Mädchen_ zu verwenden, obwohl das Wort _Mädchen_ sächlich ist. Der Text hätte demzufolge so aussehen müssen: 



ABBA Stanza said:


> Ein Mädchen kommt erneut zu spät für eine Probe an. Die Anderen (sitzend am Bühnenrand) warten auf *es*; haben vor, *es *aus der Gruppe zu schmeißen. Und so geschieht es auch. Zum Schluss, kurz bevor *es* rausgeschickt wird, sagt eins der anderen Mädchen zu *ihm*:
> 
> _"Du bist umgesetzt!"_


Das mag zwar streng genommen richtig sein, aber würde man in der Alltagssprache heutzutage wirklich so reden? Insbesonders ist die Verwechslungsgefahr sehr groß, da man u.A. das Pronomen "ihm" intuitiv mit einer männlichen Person in Zusammenhang bringt.

Wie seht Ihr das?

Abba


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, hier tritt ein Sonderfall ein:

"Ein Mädchen kommt erneut zu spät für eine Probe an. Kurz bevor es rausgeschickt wird, sagt eins der anderen Mädchen zu ihm: "Du bist umgesetzt!"

Das würde man so sagen.

Dagegen steht hier der Sonderfall: "Sie warten auf es."
Das würde ich so nicht sagen, es ist zwar (wahrscheinlich) korrekt, klingt aber nicht gut.
Um die Schwierigkeit zu umgehen, sollte man "es" weglassen. Dann lautet der Satz:

Ein Mädchen kommt erneut zu spät für eine Probe an. Die Anderen (sitzend am Bühnenrand) warten; haben vor, es aus der Gruppe zu schmeißen. Und so geschieht es auch. Zum Schluss, kurz bevor es rausgeschickt wird, sagt eins der anderen Mädchen zu ihm: "Du bist umgesetzt!"

Das ist dann ebenfalls völlig korrekt. Es klingt ganz normal.

Wenn ich an dieser Stelle aber zu "sie" übergehe, müssen alle folgenden "es" ebenfalls "sie" sein. 

Der Bezug kann wechseln. Man nimmt normalerweise immer den kürzesten Weg:

Ein Mädchen kommt erneut zu spät für eine Probe an. Es heißt Antonia. Die Anderen (sitzend am Bühnenrand) warten auf sie (bezieht sich auf "Antonia", deshalb jetzt Möglichkeit für weibliche Form, aber auch die andere wäre korrekt); haben vor, sie (von jetzt ab: "sie") aus der Gruppe zu schmeißen. Und so geschieht es (ein völlig anderes "es" ohne Bezug zu "Mädchen") auch. Zum Schluss, kurz bevor sie rausgeschickt wird, sagt eins der anderen Mädchen zu ihr: "Du bist umgesetzt!"

"Sie warten auf es" würde ich persönlich nicht sagen. 

Grüße von Hutschi


PS: Zeitweise gab es Bestrebungen, die Gleichberechtigung auf dem Weg über eine Veränderung der Sprache zu erreichen. Einige aus dieser Strömung verwenden ausschließlich das natürliche Geschlecht für Personen. Das ist aber nicht Standardsprache. Ob es Standardsprache wird, weiß ich nicht, bezweifle es aber, da sich viele Frauen "veräppelt" fühlten, als nur die Sprache, nicht aber die Bedingungen geändert wurden. 

Im Prinzip hat Brian also recht.


----------



## jazyk

Maybe this will be of interest.


----------



## berndf

Ich denk, der von Jazyk zitierte Thread enthält hier die wesendliche Information: Bezieht sich ein Pronomen reflexiv auf das Wort "Mädchen", so *muss* Neutrum verwandt werden: "Das Mädchen, *das* ich gestern traf". Sobald man aber von einem Mädchen redet, aber kein unmittelbarer Bezug zu dem *Wort* "Mädchen" mehr besteht, wird das Ganze beliebig und ein Femininpronomen würde für die meisten Sprecher heute natürlicher wirken.

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, Hutschi, beinhaltet Dein Beitrag diese Aussage bereits. Ich wollte es nur noch einmal deutlicher machen.

Regionale Ausnahmen gibt es, wie könnte es anders sein, auch hier. Im Rheinischen klingt soweit ich weiss der Satz "Ich habe gestern *das* Marie getroffen" durchaus idiomatisch. In anderen Gegenden sicher nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ich denk, der von Jazyk zitierte Thread enthält hier die wesendliche Information: Bezieht sich ein Pronomen reflexiv auf das Wort "Mädchen", so *muss* Neutrum verwandt werden: "Das Mädchen, *das* ich gestern traf". Sobald man aber von einem Mädchen redet, aber kein unmittelbarer Bezug zu dem *Wort* "Mädchen" mehr besteht, wird das Ganze beliebig und ein Femininpronomen würde für die meisten Sprecher heute natürlicher wirken.
> 
> Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, Hutschi, beinhaltet Dein Beitrag diese Aussage bereits. Ich wollte es nur noch einmal deutlicher machen.


 

Ja, das habe ich gemeint.

Man könnte sogar sagen: aber kein Bezug zu dem *Wort* "Mädchen" mehr auf einfache Weise zu erkennen ist. Das lässt dann in einigen Fällen Entscheidungsfreiheit.


----------



## sokol

Sehr schön formuliert habt  ihr das. 

Während man in älterer Literatur und auch noch in älteren Filmen ganz "hart" das sächliche Geschlecht bei Mädchen durchgezogen findet (also immer sächliche Pronomen*)), wird mittlerweile in Fällen, wo sich das Pronomen nicht unmittelbar auf das Mädchen bezieht, "sie" vorgezogen.

*) In einer uralten "Heidi"-Verfilmung (ich weiss leider nicht mehr welche, schwarz-weiss, aus den 1950ern oder 1960ern) heisst es sogar konsequent *"das* Heidi" - also, sächlicher Artikel in Zusammenhang mit einem Eigennamen für ein Mädchen: das wirkt heutzutage wohl schon archaisch. Moderner Sprachgebrauch wäre da ausschliesslich "die Heidi" (sofern man den Artikel verwenden will, was aber wieder ein anderes Thema wäre).


----------



## elroy

ABBA Stanza said:


> Brian hat mich über PM darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass mein unten zitierter Beitrag *den systematischen Fehler *enthalten hat, weibliche Pronomen für _Mädchen_ zu verwenden, obwohl das Wort _Mädchen_ sächlich ist.


 Deine Verwendung von _sie _hätte ich auf keinen Fall als Fehler bezeichnet, denn es handelt sich hier um eine sehr wichtige Ausnahme.  Gute und umfangreiche Grammatikbücher weisen auch darauf hin, dass in diesem Fall das weibliche Pronomen vollkommen zulässig ist.


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> *) In einer uralten "Heidi"-Verfilmung (ich weiss leider nicht mehr welche, schwarz-weiss, aus den 1950ern oder 1960ern) heisst es sogar konsequent *"das* Heidi"...


In diesem Fall könnte es sich aber auch um einen Helvetismus handeln. In der Schweiz ist z.B. das Kosewort für "Mutter" auch heute noch "*das* Mami".


----------



## sokol

berndf said:


> In diesem Fall könnte es sich aber auch um einen Helvetismus handeln. In der Schweiz ist z.B. das Kosewort für "Mutter" auch heute noch "*das* Mami".


Wenn das so ist (wäre mir völlig fremd, dieser Gebrauch), dann wäre das natürlich möglich!


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, in dem Fall wird "Mami" als Diminutivform verstanden. Stimmt das hier? Markiert "i" eine Diminutivform?
"Das Mamilein" wäre klar eine Diminutivform, alle Diminutive, die ich kenne, sind "sächlich" und verwenden "das".


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Danke für Eure informativen Antworten!

Irgendwann mal muss ich mein Deutsch auf Vordermann bringen... 

Bis demnächst.

Abba


----------



## oberhaenslir

.



ABBA Stanza said:


> ...
> Das mag zwar streng genommen richtig sein, aber würde man in der Alltagssprache heutzutage wirklich so reden? ...



Gretchen, das Mädchen in Goethes Faust ...

In den Standarddeutsch gehört zum sächlichen Nomen das sächliche Pronomen, ohne Wenn und Aber. Der Genus bestimmt das Pronomen, nicht der Sexus.

Falls du mit 'Alltagssprache' umgangssprachliche Abweichungen meinst (hier weibliches Pronomen), kann über Richtig und Falsch nicht entschieden werden, weil Umgangssprachen eben nicht standardisiert sind, und Diskussionen über Umgangssprache führen ins Nichts.

Einen Teil dieser umgangssprachlichen Tendenz zu 'sie – das Mädchen' könnte man vermeiden, indem man junge Frauen umgangssprachlich nicht mehr als 'Mädchen' bezeichnet; das ist stossend.

.


----------



## Hutschi

oberhaenslir said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Gretchen, das Mädchen in Goethes Faust ...
> 
> In den Standarddeutsch gehört zum sächlichen Nomen das sächliche Pronomen, ohne Wenn und Aber. Der Genus bestimmt das Pronomen, nicht der Sexus.
> ...
> 
> Einen Teil dieser umgangssprachlichen Tendenz zu 'sie – das Mädchen' könnte man vermeiden, indem man junge Frauen umgangssprachlich nicht mehr als 'Mädchen' bezeichnet; das ist stossend.
> 
> .



Wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt, ist bei "das Mädchen" "es" zu verwenden, aber nur, wenn die Beziehung noch vorhanden ist.

_Das Mädchen heißt Gesine. Es steht am Fenster._ "Es" bezieht sich auf "das Mädchen". - im weiteren Verlauf "es".
_Das Mädchen heißt Gesine. Sie steht am Fenster._ "Sie" bezieht sich auf "Gesine". - im weiteren Verlauf "sie".

Hier in Dresden werden junge Frauen nur selten umgangssprachlich als  "Mädchen" bezeichnet, wenn, dann meist nur als Koseform. Meist wird "Mädchen" nur für Kinder verwendet. Und dann gibt es keinen anderen Ausdruck - au0er in Spezialfällen.


In manchen Fällen muss man umschalten:

Sie steht am Fenster. Sie ist ein junges Mädchen. Das Mädchen ist traurig.  Es weint. (Hier muss jetzt "es" folgen, bis zur nächsten "Schaltstelle".)

"Sie" hat noch keinen Bezug. Deshalb kann die weibliche Form verwendet werden. "Das Mädchen" hat jetzt sächliche Form und schafft einen Bezugspunkt. In weiteren Sätzen kann man sich auf "Sie" beziehen oder auf "Das Mädchen".

Die (falsche) Tendenz geht nicht zu "Sie - das Mädchen" sondern zu "Das Mädchen - sie". Oder täusche ich mich hier?


----------



## Robocop

sokol said:


> In einer uralten "Heidi"-Verfilmung heisst es sogar konsequent *"das* Heidi" - also, sächlicher Artikel in Zusammenhang mit einem Eigennamen für ein Mädchen.


Das hängt natürlich damit zusammen, dass "Heidi" in der Ursprungsfassung ein Schweizer Dialektfilm ist. Und bei uns heisst (hiess?) es eben "s'Heidi" (das Heidi), "s'Ursula", "s'Katrin", wenn Mädchen gemeint sind (waren). Allerdings wird heutzutage (vermutlich unter dem Einfluss der hochdeutschen Sprache) auch die Form "d'Heidi" (die Heidi), "d'Ursula", "d'Katrin", etc. gebraucht, besonders wenn (erwachsene) Frauen gemeint sind.


----------



## sokol

Robocop said:


> Das hängt natürlich damit zusammen, dass "Heidi" in der Ursprungsfassung ein Schweizer Dialektfilm ist. Und bei uns heisst (hiess?) es eben "s'Heidi" (das Heidi), "s'Ursula", "s'Katrin", wenn Mädchen gemeint sind (waren). Allerdings wird heutzutage (vermutlich unter dem Einfluss der hochdeutschen Sprache) auch die Form "d'Heidi" (die Heidi), "d'Ursula", "d'Katrin", etc. gebraucht, besonders wenn (erwachsene) Frauen gemeint sind.


Sehr interessant. 

In Österreich ist das (im Dialekt) nicht möglich - ausser, an Namen wird ein l-Diminutiv angehängt; es muss also heissen "d Greti", jedoch "s Gretl"; falsch wäre "s Greti"  ebenso wie "d Gretl" . Auch wenn das ins Hochdeutsche übertragen wird, müsste das meinem Gefühl nach unbedingt "das Gretl" heissen, "die Gretl" klingt komisch.


----------



## oberhaenslir

ABBA Stanza said:


> Hallo Ihr alle!
> 
> Brian hat mich über PM darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass mein unten zitierter Beitrag den systematischen Fehler enthalten hat, weibliche Pronomen für _Mädchen_ zu verwenden, obwohl das Wort _Mädchen_ sächlich ist. Der Text hätte demzufolge so aussehen müssen:
> 
> 
> Das mag zwar streng genommen richtig sein, aber würde man in der Alltagssprache heutzutage wirklich so reden? Insbesonders ist die Verwechslungsgefahr sehr groß, da man u.A. das Pronomen "ihm" intuitiv mit einer männlichen Person in Zusammenhang bringt.
> 
> Wie seht Ihr das?
> 
> Abba



-------------
Nur das sächliche Pronomen ist in den Standarddeutsch richtig – ganz egal, was in Umgangssprachen (nicht standardisiert) alles auch noch gesagt wird.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

berndf said:


> Bezieht sich ein Pronomen reflexiv auf das Wort "Mädchen", so *muss* Neutrum verwandt werden: "Das Mädchen, *das* ich gestern traf". Sobald man aber von einem Mädchen redet, aber kein unmittelbarer Bezug zu dem *Wort* "Mädchen" mehr besteht, wird das Ganze beliebig und ein Femininpronomen würde für die meisten Sprecher heute natürlicher wirken.



DAS scheint es in meinen Augen eher zu treffen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ein unmittelbarer Bezug ist zum Beispiel in folgenden Fällen gegeben:

1. das/welches
Das Mädchen, das/welches ich gestern traf, ...
2. es
Das Mädchen liest. Dabei schläft es ein.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Hi folks,

natürlich würde ich sagen:

_"Das Mädchen, *das* ich gestern traf."_

In anderen Fällen (z.B., wenn "Mädchen" und Pronomen in separaten Sätzen bzw. Hauptsätzen zu finden sind) bin ich mir nicht so sicher:

_"Es gibt ein neues Mädchen in unserer Klasse, aber keiner mag *sie*."_
_"Es gibt ein neues Mädchen in unserer Klasse, aber keiner mag *es*."_

Es mag sein, dass die zweite Variante grammatisch korrekt ist, aber der erste Satz gefällt mir besser. Schließlich prägt der Gesprächspartner nicht nur das _Wort_ "Mädchen" im Kopf ein, sondern macht sich auch ein mentales Bild von dem, was ihm erzählt wird (nämlich von einer jungen Dame), zu dem das Pronomen "sie" ganz natürlich passt.

Abba


----------



## sokol

ABBA Stanza said:


> _"Es gibt ein neues Mädchen in unserer Klasse, aber keiner mag *sie*." _
> _"Es gibt ein neues Mädchen in unserer Klasse, aber keiner mag *es*." _


Es geht mir genau wie dir.
Auch wenn mir intellektuell klar ist, dass "es" grammatikalisch korrekt ist, so empfinde ich doch den Satz mit "es" geradezu fürchterlich ... er kommt mir sogar falsch vor (wider besseren Wissens). 

Und ich denke, dass es sehr vielen Muttersprachlern so geht. Vor 100 Jahren mag es noch anders ausgesehen haben - heutzutage ist in Sätzen wie diesen aber "sie" eindeutig üblicher.


----------



## Hutschi

Woran liegt es hier? Offensischtlich "gewinnt" die semantische Form. Aber warum?

Liegt es daran, dass "keiner mag sie" eine spezielle Redewendung ist?
Oder daran, dass "es" doch durch "sie" verdrängt wird?
Oder daran, dass "sie" weiter hinten steht und bereits isoliert ist?

Wie ist es bei:
_Hier steht ein Mädchen, aber keiner mag es. 
Hier steht ein Mädchen, aber keiner mag sie._


----------



## sokol

Es liegt wohl daran, dass in diesen Beispielen beide Sätze Hauptsätze sind - also auch für sich allein stehen könnten.
Dagegen ist bei "das Mädchen,* d*as ich ..." der Nebensatz abhängig vom, das Relativpronomen bezieht sich unmittelbar auf das Subjekt des Hauptsatzes.

Selbst wenn beides im selben Satz vorkommt, würde ich jedoch selbst bei einem abhängigen Nebensatz beim Personalpronomen die weibliche Form wählen:

"Ich habe heute *das *Mädchen getroffen, *das *du mir gestern vorgestellt hast, und hab *sie *ganz spontan ins Kino eingeladen."

In diesem Fall würden vielleicht mehr "als sonst" das sächliche Personalpronomen verwenden, mir erscheint aber auch da "sie" natürlicher.


----------



## oberhaenslir

.

In den 'Standarddeutsch' muss sich das Pronomen auf den Genus des Nomens beziehen: das Mädchen > es.

Der Genus darf nicht mit dem Sexus verwechselt werden.

'Umgangssprachen' sind nicht standardisiert; Diskussionen darüber führen ins Leere.

.


----------



## MarX

oberhaenslir said:


> .
> 
> In den 'Standarddeutsch' muss sich das Pronomen auf den Genus des Nomens beziehen: das Mädchen > es.
> 
> Der Genus darf nicht mit dem Sexus verwechselt werden.
> 
> 'Umgangssprachen' sind nicht standardisiert; Diskussionen darüber führen ins Leere.
> 
> .


Das brauchst du nicht tausendmal wiederholen.


Allerdings, selbst im standardisierten Schriftdeutsch würden die meisten Muttersprachler

_"Es gibt ein neues Mädchen in unserer Klasse, aber keiner mag *sie*."_

anstatt

_"Es gibt ein neues Mädchen in unserer Klasse, aber keiner mag *es*."_

bevorzugen.


Ein weiteres Beispiel: Der Satz "Sie warten auf es" im Bezug auf ein Mädchen klingt sehr sehr unnatürlich, selbst von jemand, der sich bestens mit den Regeln der deutschen Grammatik auskennt.


So "tot" ist eine Sprache wiederum nicht.


----------



## oberhaenslir

.

Nochmals: 

Es geht hier nicht um Meinungen sondern um die RICHTIGE Antwort:

In den Standarddeutsch gehört zum sächlichen Nomen das sächliche Pronomen, ohne Wenn und Aber. 

Der Genus bestimmt das Pronomen, nicht der Sexus.

.


----------



## ablativ

oberhaenslir said:


> .
> 
> Nochmals:
> 
> Es geht hier nicht um Meinungen sondern um die RICHTIGE Antwort:
> 
> In den Standarddeutsch gehört zum sächlichen Nomen das sächliche Pronomen, ohne Wenn und Aber.
> 
> Der Genus bestimmt das Pronomen, nicht der Sexus.
> 
> .



In den Standarddeutsch? Wo spricht man denn so? Interpunktionsregeln (z.B. ein Komma vor "sondern") gehören übrigens auch zum Standarddeutsch, und inhaltlich gehe ich mit deiner so absolut und kompromisslos vorgetragenen Meinung auch nicht konform.


----------



## berndf

oberhaenslir said:


> Es geht hier nicht um Meinungen sondern um die RICHTIGE Antwort:


Nach welchem Kriterium entscheidest Du über "richtig" und "falsch" in diesem Fall?
 
Es gibt absolut unbestreitbare "Fehler" (z.B. der von Ablativ bemerkte Deklinationsfehler in "In den Standarddeutsch"), ganz klar. Aber in Fällen wie dem hier diskutierten, wo eine Mehrheit der hinreichend gebildeten Sprecher ein von einer alten Regel abweichendes Sprachempfinden haben, ist es eine wirklich ernstzunehmende Frage, nach welchem Kriterium man etwas als "falsch" kennzeichnen kann. Ich bin mir da selbst oft unsicher: Wenn ich Texte korrigiere, ersetze ich z.B. "laut dem Bericht" immer noch durch "laut des Berichtes". Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich angesichts der Tatsache, dass ersteres heute mehrheitlich als korrekt empfunden wird, dies auch weiterhin tun sollte.


----------



## IdiotsOpposite

I have always been confused about a little quirk of the German language. I am well aware that the German word "Mädchen" (for girl) goes with the neuter definite article, das. What I want to know is, does anyone know why? It doesn't fit with the gender that the language normally applies to women (die Frau, die Professorin, die (person)-in), so why is Mädchen "das"?


Ich bin noch immer um eine kleine Besonderheit der deutschen Sprache verwirrt. Ich weiß, daß das deutsches Wort "Mädchen" mit dem sächlichem bestimmtem Artikel "das" verwendet. Ich will wissen, ob man warum weißt? Es passt nicht mit dem Geschlecht an, daß die Sprache normallich zu Frauen anbringt, so warum ist Mädchen "das"?


----------



## Derselbe

die Mad (mhd. maget) -> das Mädchen
der Professor -> das Professörchen
der Tisch -> das Tischchen
die Tante -> das Tantchen

Alles klar? Nennt man Diminutiv
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diminutiv

Deutsche Frauen sind so niedlich, dass wir die im Mittelhochdeutschen existente weibliche Form nicht mehr verwenden, sondern sich die verniedlichte Forum verselbsständigt hat. In manchen Dialekten sind Frauen sogar immer sächlich (das Steffi)


----------



## IdiotsOpposite

Danke schön. Alles ja ist klar.


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> die Mad (mhd. maget) -> das Mädchen
> der Professor -> das Professörchen
> der Tisch -> das Tischchen
> die Tante -> das Tantchen
> 
> Alles klar? Nennt man Diminutiv
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diminutiv
> 
> Deutsche Frauen sind so niedlich, dass wir die im Mittelhochdeutschen existente weibliche Form nicht mehr verwenden, sondern sich die verniedlichte Forum verselbsständigt hat. In manchen Dialekten sind Frauen sogar immer sächlich (das Steffi)


 
Ich würde eher sagen: "junge Frauen".
Es existiert auch noch die (heute praktisch nur noch poetisch verwendete) Form "die Maid", die davon abgeleitet ist, denke ich.


----------

